# La fuerza y poder de la ciencia ficción



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola amigo. Quiero compartir con Ustedes este artículo de la empresa ce asesoramiento "Roland Berger" publicado en IN, un sitio para ejecutivos. Ojalá les es posible acceder este artículo y dejarlo traducir por Google. El artículo básicamente presenta 2 consecuencias que el crecimiento exponencial de la ciencia contemporanea.

Uno es que ciendo el avanze de las ciencias en prácticamente to todos sus campos resulta que estados y empresas no identifican por analisis de los datos pasados de como será el entorno en digamos 5 años. Como sabemos todos la ciencia ficción de ayer se asemeja muchísimo a la realidad técnica y en su consecuencia al entorno social. Sabemos que el concepto de usar satelites para posibilitar la comunicación entre todos los puntos del planeta fue concebido por un autor de ciencia ficción. El libro de George Orwell 1984 parece un paraíso de la privacidad contemplado con lo que hoy empresas y estados pueden lograr analisando la infinita cantidad de datos del Internet. El artículo mensina que no es de sorprenderse que el Silicon Valley esté en cercanía alos estudios de Hollywood. Recuerdo personal. Cuando empecé a trabajar para la empresa "National Semiconductor" en 1986 me hice amigo y tuve muchas charlas con los ingenieros de los laboratorios de esta empresa en el Silicon Valley. Un 605 mínimo era aficionado a la ciencia ficción. La ciencia ficción se ingenia a definir escenarios del futuro partiendo de la extrapolación de las cienias y tecnologías actuales y dibujando como irían a ser tales entornos.

El otro mensaje de este artículo es que en el pasado está ciencia ficción tiene al heroe individual en salvar el mundo de un entorno malífico. Pone como ejemplo que los autores de ciencia ficción del oeste tienen el concepto de un heroe solitario salvando el la humanidad llevandola a otro planeta en otro sistema solar. Hoy, así dice el artículo, la China tiene autores de ciencia ficción, como por ejemplo "Liu Cixin " y su muy exitoso libro _"Liú làng dì qiú", traducción mia del alemán "El planeta errante" que  describe una realidad donde el sol un sol que se apagó pone _la tierra bajo hielo y los humanos viviendo en ciudades subterraneas. Aquí, la humanidad organizada en un gobierno mundial coopera para que juntos resuelvan el objetivo de mover el planeta a otro sistema solar. Aquí se expresan inclusivamente un concepto diferente a los autores del oeste que se orientan al modo al que estamos acostumbrados en el oeste al de una sociedad que en conjunto definen y persiguen objetivos a largo plazo. Este libro y este autor lo menciona para expresar que hoy existe fuera del concepto y de los ideales que Hollywood expresa a un punto de vista diferente como es el de la China. Allí hoy el gobierno Chino presenta su objetivo "2049" y hace su planeamiento basado en que tecnologías y ciencias llevan al futuro puesto como objetivo. Los autores de ciencia ficción China hacen sus libros de tal forma que representa la metodología China. 

Vemos ya en este campo por ejemplo que hemos pasado de un mundo dominado por la civilización del oeste, refleja un concepto alternativo creando así una otra formo de pensar y proceder. China, que en el lejano pasado fue la civilización mas avanzada, tan avanzada que se aislo del mundo por considerar este no tener valores a contribuir. El punto mas bajo de esta civilización fue cuando las potencias coloniales subyugaron el imperio Chino. Hoy la China representa un modelo de civilización alterno que tiene todas de tomar o el primer puesto como la civilización mas avanzada de nuestro planeta y/o alternativamente siendo una civilización alternativa en competencia a la misma altura con el oeste. Como comentario. El libro del autor Kai-Fu Li, "AI SPERPOWERS, China, Silicon Valley and the New World Order", que estoy leyendo en relación a mis estudios sobre la inteligencia artificial. El autor, científico, ejecutivo y empresario en materia de assesorías que tuvo posiciones muy resaltadas en Google, y Facebook y que por otro lado conoce muy bien la realidad empresarial y política de la China actual, nos da leyendo su libro u7na visión del mundo actual de las ciencias relacionadas a la ciencia ficción y que presenta muy detalladamente el estilo de las actividades en los campos de ciencia y tecnología tanto en el Oeste, Silicon Valley y de la China. Al leer este artículo se me impuso reflexionar que tan bien esto cuadra con el contenido del autor chino.


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

hola, espero que esta vez no te moleste mi intromision.

teorizar acerca de el futuro, basandose en al ciencia real y /o dejando volar al imaginacion es solo una parte, hasta diria pequeña de la humanidad.
yo me basaria mas bien en la historia de la humanidad, y en la historia han habido civilizaciones importantes, desde la boblioteca de alejandria o la cultura que hizo el mecanismo de anticitera , pasando por maravillas de la humanidad ( que hoy no existen) todas fueron borradas de el mapa por las  GUERRAS.

no es solo los avances, no, la humanidad ademas tiene una parte mas importante que terminamos siempre generando GUERRAS bestiales las cuales arrasan con TODO: sueños, familias, avances, lo que sea.
y NO es ficcion, es realidad absoluta.

te dire mas, el otro dia analizaba ciertos temas , no recuerdo exacto, y en verdad, a la humanidad de hoy, no le veo salida , estoy mas que seguro que terminaremos muy mal.
mas alla de lso avances que tengamos.
y muchos sueños demasiado "divagantes" se deshaceran en al horrenda realidad.
por que se puede pensar en lo que quieras: en viajar por el espacio o celulares flexibles, pero cuando el hambre apriete, ahi todo se volvera BASICO.

es... como un efecto avalancha ( algo que conocemos bien) : un componente se recalienta, entra en un embalamiento y este arrastra a otros a lo mismo y cuando te diste cuenta, tenes la placa en corto, casi todos los semiconductores hechos percha de la peor manera.

y eso creo que pasara, por que es solo ver objetivamente, LA HUMANIDA NO CAMBIA, solo sueña, desea, espera...... cierra los ojos y como bien decis espera  " un salvador"  y eso no existe.
fijate, paises como SIRIA o VENEZUELA , el mundo los deja pudrirse...
el dia que el problema lo tenga una potencia, ahi no se pudriran, ahi saldran a comerse a otros.

he leido de un analisis, algo que ocurrio ya en una isla donde hace mucho llevaron ciertos mamiferos, no recuerdo si ciervos o caballos o vacas... y los abandonaron.
luego de un tiempo eran mas
luego mas aun
y una vez que volvieron a el lugar , no quedaba ni uno.
agotaron los recursos, sobrepobalcion
creo que lo mismo dicen que paso con la gente de la isla de pascuas.

no creo que nos extingamos, eso no .. pero si nos llegara  LA REALIDAD y la realidad no es "INTERESTELAR" ...........  .. ni alien...... no.
la realidad es "la vida es bella" .




busca en la web... ESTO es lo que siempre marco el camino de la humanidad, siempre.
una vez, me puse a leer un libro de historia, y de repente, me di cuenta que lso cambiso en al historia eran :
la guerra de esto , la rebelion de aquello, el genocidio de lo otro... la revolucion de lo otro mas....

la vida, la HUMANIDAD posee muchos aspectos, uno diria.. si me pongo a mirar " EL MUNDO " DE el romanticismo:
de la poesia, es infinito: 


solo me pongo a mirar este cuadro.. y me pierdo, me voy a otro mundo ... 
y hay millones, y no comprendo como la humanidad va para donde va....
y si te pongo videos de cosas nobles de comportamiento de al gente que hace "tener fe en la humanidad" ....

pero sabes que pasa ?? si hablamos de el futuro ??
vos jugaste "piedra papel o tijera" ?? 
o jugaste ajedrez ?? 

en esta vida HAY PIEZAS QUE GANAN , QUE DOMINAN ..... como un meteoro de 2 km  de diametro impactando en medio de nuestro planeta MANDA SOBRE CUALQUIER SUEÑO .
de igual modo , el DESEQUILIBRIO Y LAS GUERRAS MANDAN  sobre cualquier sueño .


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 17, 2019)

Concuerdo,* la historia de la humanidad consiste en avances y retrocesos.*
Los griegos fueron potencia cultural, tecnológica y bélica.
En cuanto relajaron un poco, y quisieron volverse más "humanos" o contemplativos, o indulgentes, o participativos, surgió una potencia cuyo único argumento era la fuerza, y los aplastó, y luego a este, lo aplastaron los romanos, por los mismos motivos.
Y los romanos en su apogéo, también relajaron, y fueron arrasados por varias de sus "conquistas" llamadas por ellos...

*"Barbaros".*

Es cierto, la tecnología no cambia nada.
Solo cambia el estatus de su dueño, y lo mantiene(el estatus), mientras esta tecnología tenga vigencia.

Por algo las potencias no permiten que otros paises puedan crear armas nucleares, o tener tecnología espacial, y no hablo del permiso que se nos dá para armar un satélite, porque eso lo hace cualquier país con un mediano nivel tecnológico, hablo de la cohetería que permitiría poner esos satélites en órbita.
Lo que pasa es que esa tecnología permite llegar a cualquier parte del mundo* mucho más rápido*, pero también le permitiría colocar (a quien la maneje) una cabeza nuclear en cualquier sitio del mundo...
*Mucho más rápido.*

Por otra parte, las guerras junto a las grandes epidemias o pandemias, cumplían con el trabajo de limitar la expansión demográfica, eso sucedía no bien se aceleraba un poco el crecimiento poblacional.
Pero ahora, como no surge peste o guerra que lo impida, este crecimiento no tiene límite y acelera.
Así que vamos a una guerra que será mucho más devastadora que todas las anteriores sumadas, que será entre las potencias mundiales, para ver quien se adueña del sur.
Eso en el mejor de los casos, porque nos daría excusa y tiempo para prepararnos aunque más no sea, de manera precaria.
En el peor, se sentarán en una nueva Yalta (obviamente en secreto) y se repartirán los distintos lugares de interés, sin importar la opinión de los salvajes que habitan estas tierras.Ya que al no poseer la tecnología bélica necesaria poco podrán hacer para impedirlo.


Si, si...

Orwell es *"Andersen"* comparado con lo que se viene.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 17, 2019)

je, je, je: ya has expresado tu punto de vista, que en mucho expresa las realidades, en especial desde paises del tercer mundo. En esto creo que es como hablar de religion. No tiene sentido, sino que requiere respetar el punto de vista de cada uno. Yo he presentado esto aquí por considerarlo de interés.


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> C
> Por otra parte, las guerras junto a las grandes epidemias o pandemias, cumplían con el trabajo de



hola, ya que mencionas esto, te contare algo, que resulto de pensamientos luego de ver unas peliculas y darme vueltas la cabeza.
( entra estas peliculas esta " "The Screwfly Solution"  o  " el eslabon mas debil. )

te lo contare como una historia inventada si me lo permites:

** una raza de extraterrestres se disponia a conquistar al tierra, pero como eran muy inteligentes y ademas guerreros , se hicieron una apuesta, a ver quien ejecutaria el plan de conquista que utilizare menos recursos.
EL PRIMERO  hizo un plan con pocas naves y bombas y equipo devastadores.
EL SEGUNDO  le critico eso puesto que no querian devastar el planeta ya que iban a aprovechar los recursos.
( los mas cientificos esperaron al final) .
EL DECIMO:  planteo el uso de un arma especial, que solo destruiria a los mamiferos.
EL NUMERO 11 :  un arma que solo destruiria a los humanos.
y llego lo bueno:
EL NUMERO 12  : dijo que solo utilizaria 1 gramo de equipo ... todos quedaron callados y este dijo que estudiaria a los humanos y crearia un  VIRUS que los aniquilaria.
todos pensaron que esa seria la mejor estrategia, pero llego uno mas:
EL NUMERO 13 :  yo, no usare nada que tenga peso, ya que soy psicologo, sociologo  y no se que mas, los estudiare y lograre que se peleeen entre ellos y se destruyan solos.

¿ creen que eso no es posible ??
hasta el punto numero 12 lo ven posible ??
y el punto numero 13 ??


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 18, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> je, je, je: ya has expresado tu punto de vista, que en mucho expresa las realidades, en especial desde paises del tercer mundo. En esto creo que es como hablar de religion. No tiene sentido, sino que requiere respetar el punto de vista de cada uno. Yo he presentado esto aquí por considerarlo de interés.



*El asunto es donde está marcado el límite entre una cosa y la otra.*
Hay muchas pruebas de esto incluso en lo que dije, y no, no es un punto de vista.
Otro ejemplo, a mediados de la década del 40 y principios de la del 50, hubo un desarrollo de jets de combate en Argentina(Pulqui/PulquiII), el gobierno que llevaba adelante esta tecnología (gracias a científicos "escapados" de Alemania) había logrado insertarse entre las pocas  potencias que poseían esta tecnología, pero este gobierno estaba muy enfrentado a una de ellas, y desdeñaba toda relación con otras, ademas de algunas prácticas non sanctas(en todo ámbito).
Resultado, se derrocó ese gobierno, y lo primero que se hizo fué desmantelar esa tecnología, provocando la fuga de cerebros, hacia otros lugares.
Tengo entendido que algunos se sumaron a lo que fue el desarrollo de los primeros Mig.
A cambio se le vendió al gobierno de turno(de los más sanguinarios hasta el 76) la resaca de tecnología militar de EEUU.

Hay infinidad de ejemplos, como la crisis de fertilizantes de Europa que generó la guerra del Pacífico(entre Chile, Perú y Bolivia), y como esto generó el único logro diplomático de Argentina en su disputa fronteriza con el primero de los paises mencionados.
O como esta necesidad de fertilizantes fue uno de los incentivos para el desarrollo de tecnología en la obtención del primer fertilizante sintético(en Alemania), pero claro, ese  mismo fertilizante también se puede usar para la obtención de explosivos, y bla, bla, bla....Puedo seguir.

¿A que voy con esto?
 A que no se puede separar en compartimientos estancos la tecnología, la politica, el humanismo, o lo que se te ocurra.

Estoy  de acuerdo que no tiene sentido hablar de política, religión, u otras areas conflictivas.
Y te puedo asegurar que esa interacción entre diferentes campos, no es para nada de mi agrado, pero es lo que hay.

Por eso, no es muy científico tratar de aislar un tema de otro, cuando lo que sucede en uno, repercute directamente en el otro.


----------



## peperc (Abr 18, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> je, je, je: ya has expresado tu punto de vista, que en mucho expresa las realidades, *en especial desde paises del tercer mundo.* En esto creo que es como hablar de religion. No tiene sentido, sino que requiere respetar el punto de vista de cada uno. Yo he presentado esto aquí por considerarlo de interés.



este comentario, es comun, muy comun y mas de gente que vive en paises de " EL PRIMER MUNDO" .

pero te invito a una reflexion si te parece ( yo se que te disgusta que te saquen de tu linea, eso es visible hace rato ya ) :

¿ que paises son los que generaron al primera guerra mundial ??
y la segunda ??
que paises manipulan a los demas a sangre y fuego si es necsario ??
no hace falta que me digas nombres, solo decime si son "tercer mundistas" o " primer mundistas" .


yosimiro dijo:


> y no, no es un punto de vista.



esto es una inmensa verdad, hoy dia.. es asombroso como "NUESTRA CULTURA MODERNA" nos enseña a que hay pluraridad y puntos de vista y tenemos derecho y bla bla bla...
de este modo un ingeniero x puede hacer un puente , segun "su punto de vista" , y este se cae , matando a cientos de personas, por estar MAL DISEÑADO ... ? y ?? va preso ?? o puede argumentar que fue "su punto de vista" al hacer lso calculos.

un medico lo mismo.

y una persona comun, lo veo a diario, como cada quien tiene "su punto de vista" PERO CUIDADO FIJENSE BIEN, siempre ese punto de vista coincide con SU CONVENIENCIA.
esto, si lo analizan con solo un poco de cuiidado veran que es UNA EPIDEMIA :
hoy ven a un ladron decir que esta trabajando ( es su punto de vista) .
a un planero que "es su trabajo" , el vivir de un plan social, sin trabajar ( es su punto de vista).
a una persona decirle a su pareja que el trabajo se le hace duro, por eso no va a trabajar ( dejando toda la carga a su pareja ( es su punto de vista) ) .
hoy vemso como una mujer dice que ese bebe que esta en su vientre es parte de su cuerpo, solo un puñado de celulas , asi que tiene derecho a matarlo ( es su punto de vista)... pero si alguien solo la mira mal, ya la esta violentando ( es su punto de vista).

se ve en la sociedad, se ve en todas partes, en todas y es algo que nos rodea Y NO NOS DAMOS CUENTA .

*a mi la electronica me enseño a analizar, a ver errores, a aceptar que me equivoco  y que debo volver a mirar mil veces, a seguir observando y buscar ese error obvio, esa tonteria que esta ahi , pero no la veo.*
*y a volver a analizar y a ser sistematico y a que las cosas SON COMO SON, no "como yo quiero que sean " o "segun mi punto de vista" y si no esta TODO perfectamente BIEN COMO DEBE SER.......... no funciona.*
*no importa mi edad, ni mi capricho, ni mi curriculum, ni mis musculos, ni nada... es asi.*
.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 18, 2019)

Quiero responder con todo respeto. Lo que peperec y yosimiro concuerdan es en aplicar lo que la experiencia, la historia nos cuenta y aplicarla en el presente. Mis contribuciones en este subforo se limitan estrictamente a compartir fuentes de información y dar un compendio lo que allí se dice, si soy capaz de hacerlo. Esa linea de participación mía no incluye el confrontarlo con perspectivas globales que creo entender a razón de lo que escriben. El primer objetivo debe ser que mutuamente respetamos las opiniones de cada participante.

Habiendo escrito lo anterior, comentaré el artículo al que doy el enlace. Todo lo que Ustedes escribieron sobre lo que la historia y las experiencias nos dicen y que resultan en lo que sus respuestas expresan, me repito, con todo el respeto desde mi lado, no es el tema que he querido compartir.

Nos encontramos en una situación global nueva. Comparto sus opiniones que la futura existencia de nosotros los humanos son una amenaza. Como tengo 3 hijos, esto resulta en que me preocupa las amenazas que el cambio climático implica. Tengo 62 años de edad y las primeras 2 décadas de mi vida viví en Guayaquil, Ecuador donde yo y mi hermano nacimos, siguen 5 años en Montevideo, Uruguay, casi 2 en Lima Perú y 6 años en Bogotá, Colombia. Durante esos tempranos años de mi vida se decía refiriendose a algo imposible: Imagínense que cada Chino tuviera un carro, una nevera y otros artículos eléctricos en la casa. Los recursos no dan para eso. Cuando empecé a informarme sobre cuantos humanos éramos en este plante el número era de 3 mil millones, 1/3 siendo Chinos viviendo bajo condiciones marginales. Hoy vamos a pasos gigantescos hacia los 8 mil millones estudios sugeriendo que llegamos a un maximo de 12 mil millones aproximadamente. Los Chinos hoy son mas o menos 1,5 mil millones, muchos tienen carros, televisores, aires acondicionados y viajan por el mundo siendo el origen de la mayoría de los visitantes en Alemanis por ejemplo los Chinos.

Soy muy aficionado a los documentales. Uno describía un lago en el cual debajo de una capa de agua normal había una zona mortal sin oxígeno. De vez en cuando de ese lago salen gases que acaban matando a todo ser viviente y las plantas. La razón, el lago no tenía forma de enriquecer de oxígeno las aguas profundas.

Hoy, en el atlántico, vemos que el flujo de las grandes corrientes marítimas está reduciendo su velocidad. La razón el deshielo en el polo norte está aumentando mas rápido que los científicos pensaban. De allí resulta que la corriente del golfo que lleva aguas cálidas hacia el norte, al enfriarse en el norte se sumerge y se mueve en dirección contraria por el atlántico llevando oxígeno a las profundidades del atlántico. Si ahora el deshielo en la capa norte para la corriente del polo, también desaparece ese flujo que lleva oxígeno a las profundidades del océano. Imagínense que pasa si el atlántico se vuelve como ese lago! Eso nos mata a todos en el globo, animales, seres humanos y todo el ecosistema. Eso es lo que mas me preocupa.

Habiendo, ojalá, haber respondido respetuosamente a lo que Ustedes publicaron, aquí la razón por la cual por ejemplo el artículo al que doy el enlace en este hilo.  Me parece interesante leer en un artículo de lo que se denomina visiones del futuro, que la ciencia ficción presenta, por presentarla tiene el efecto de que los científicos persiguen sus estudios a como sería posible realizar lo que la ciencia ficción presenta. 

Otros hilos en este subforo que inicié tienen como tema los avances en otros campos de la ciencia y como esos avances en muchos campos se complementan. Creo que presentando un concepto a la vez tiene mas sentido que mezclar todo. Y esa niña noruega que inició un movimiento global en el cual escolares se expresan en las calles que nuestra generación está dañando este planeta de tal forma que la exigencia de esta niña y de todos los que comparten su opinión, tenemos una obligación a no destruir nuestro planeta!


----------



## peperc (Abr 20, 2019)

en todas las epocas hay gente que inicio movimientos, ecologicos, o de igualdad, o de avances tecnologicos o de concientizacion.
en todas las epocas han habido cientificos, romanticos, intelectuales y demas.

mira, hace unos dias leia unos temas y me quede pensando:

TODO lo que hace el ser humano es maravilloso, todo , inculso el ser humano mismo ( como asi e igualmente toda al vida en la tierra) , si observan lo conocido hasta ahora de  EL UNIVERSO, es .. lo que es... por mas que se diga que el universo es infinito y hay infinitas posibilidades de bla bla bla.... pero la realidad es que no es asi:
podes recorrer miles de playas y encontraras arena.
podes recorrer miles de mundos y encontraras entropia o sea los elementos de ese planeta en completo desorden.
esa es la realidad de el universo.
JAMAS encontraras un planeta donde haya una ciudad esperandote o una biblioteca si no hay  VIDA.

la vida en la  tierra es un milagro en el universo, se han formado seres que van en contra de la entropia, que no son desorden y ademas, seres como nosotros tenemos  la capacidad de manipular eso .
se acuerdan de esa pelicula, creo que era 2001 odisea de el espacio, imaginen encontrar en una luna de jupiter una tabla perfectamente lisa.
o mas aun , con inscripciones.
o ua piramide, con una puerta.
eso es MAGIA EN EL UNIVERSO, el universo es inmenso, se supone infinito, con cosas grandiosas , pero carente en absoluto de TODO LO QUE HACEMOS.

miren, estoy en mi casa, y ni siquier ales hablare de la magia de una PC o de un celular , eso es .. que el ser humano es capaz de hacer que los atomos desfilen en orden, segun como queremos nosotros, que la luz se mueva para donde nosotros queremos haciendo dibujos NO AZAROZOS .
pero no les hablare de eso:
LA MESADA DE MI COCINA DE GRANITO, en todo el universo no la encontraran, si podran encontrar montañas de el tamaño de nuestro planeta de granito, incluso formas hermosas, pero nunca jamas una pieza pulida, con al forma requerida para ser util a un ser.
podran encontrar diamantes en bruto, gigantes, pero jamas uno pulido y cortado , ensartado en una pieza de oro, y con un cadena para decorar el cuello de alguien.
nunca encontraran una mesa con 4 sillas que la rodean .
jamas encontraran una alfombra.

todo lo que tenemos aca , en nuestro mundo es de ciencia ficcion, es maravilloso , todo , lo que pasa es que  nos acostumbramos y no le damos valor.

si vamos a otro mundo, una mision espacial, esa nave , sera la unica que jamas volo por ese mundo , un mundo que , se origino hace miles de millones de años..... esa nave, esa creacion de unos seres magicos, es y sera la unica vez que en el universo algo "diseñado" en contra de la entropia ( el desorden ) anduvo por ahi y por cualquier parte.

pero la vida humana es muy compleja, y se dan cosas muy complejas y extrañas, y la mas importante es nuestro comportamiento , nuestra capacidad de autodestruirnos.





Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Uno es que ciendo el avanze de las ciencias en prácticamente to todos sus campos resulta que estados y empresas no identifican por analisis de los datos pasados de como será el entorno en digamos 5 años. ...........
> ...........................
> .



sabes que es lo que necesitamos ??
lo unico que necesitamos ??

TIEMPO

eso solo, no importa saber que pasara en 5 años o en 50 , donde estar ala tecnologia.
lo que no avancemos hoy , podremos avanzar en 10 años o en 50 .
mira lso dinosaurios, vivieron millones de años , y nosotros, si comenzamos a contar nuestra existencia como " seres avanzados" , no importa si comenzamos a contar desde hace 500 años o desde hace 5 mil años, no es nada.
y ya sabemos , intuimos que vamos hacia un cuello de botella, lo sabemos, no a uno , a varios cuellos de botella.
por menos hemos iniciado guerras mundiales.

Tiempo es lo que necesitamos.

olvidate de que pasara dentro de 5 años.. imaginate que pasra dentro de 1 mil años, o dentro de 10 mil años si somos capaces de vencer a el tiempo *y a nuestra naturaleza. *

dejar de correr y quemar todos los cartuchos como si despues de nosotros no hubiese nada , o querer saber que pasar a mañana y no vemos que HOY estamos viviendo una pelicula de ciencia ficcion  INCREIBLE.
solo que , como nacimos aca, nos acostumbramos y ni cuenta nos damos.


----------



## peperc (Abr 21, 2019)

estoy viendo avances de la pelicula que mencionan en el articulo


Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Hola amigo. Quiero compartir con Ustedes este artículo de la empresa ce asesoramiento "Roland Berger" publicado en IN, un sitio para ejecutivos. Ojalá les es posible acceder este artículo y dejarlo traducir por Google. El artículo básicamente presenta 2 consecuencias que el crecimiento exponencial de la ciencia contemporanea.
> .



si, lo lei, no todo , fui poniendo partes en el traductor de aleman a "tercer mundo "

y note algo interesante, no se si lo habran notado ustedes.
en esa pelicula china como tantas otroas peliculas, MIRENLA , veran :
humanos
espacio / universo
y ciencia ( armas, naves espaciales)
CERO BIODIVERSIDAD, no se que comeran, entre ellos se comeran....

dejando de lado esa pelicula demasiado "ciencia tonta ficcion) que a esa altura y luego de millones de años , se supone que ya deberiamos haber colonizado miles de mundos y eso sin mencionar que esperan a que la tierra este muy cerca de el sol para pretender moverla, .. cuando la fuerza gravitatoria hace mas imposible aun eso ... en fin.

1 -- si alguien pretende que por que una nota este en  ALEMAN ( " primer mundo" ) sea mas valiosa que un comentario escrito en castellano ( indigenas de el tercer mundo ) esta verdaderamente viviendo "ciencia ficcion" .

2 --- como ya puse , el futuro de la humanidad es IMPREDECIBLE y nuestros gadgets no haran la diferencia.
** un tonto quemando una hurna 2 dias antes de las elecciones te cambia el futuro
el desconocer la naturaleza humana te cambia las ilusiones de millones.
**  como dije, un cometa te cambia todos los planes
**  un virus muta.... y la peste porcina deja de ser solo "porcina" .
mil imprevistos, asi es el futuro.
uno con toda la ilusion , cree que su proyecto sera fantastico y en el otro lado de el mundo, el proyecto de otro te lo arruina.
**  uno hace una pelicula fantastica acerca de  tal lugar y justo en ese lugar ocurre un siniestro , y esa pelicula que hubiese sido exito de taquilla ahora , sacarla a la luz pareceria una burla a las victimas de esa tragedia....
les sigo contando ??

si me parecio interesante, mucho, me sorprendio ver un dia , de casualidad el final abrupto de una pelicula, una serie, que veia solo a veecs de carambola, pero un dia la terminaron de golpe, con una vuelta de tuerca que muestra lo  IMPREVISIBLE de verdad de el  futuro, o mas bien de nuestras acciones.
vere si encuentro algo .
no la encuentro ni a palos.. alguno debe andar haciendo algo de eso y la han hecho desaparecer 
aca esta: 





y bueno, asi es la cosa: mientras en una parte de el mundo unos estan preocupados  por hacer que los gadgets de el futuro sea realidad, en otra parte y en silencio otra cosa muy distinta se esta gestando , y piedra le gana a tijera y tijera le gana a papel.....
y en nuestro mundo, no son solo 3 opciones, sino muchisimas mas.
IMPREDECIBLE.

guna cosa u


----------

